

Org Mode Release 8.0 - cdkamat
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/70753

======
jazzychad
I love org-mode. I have never found an online todo-list or task manager that I
like to use... but plain-text lists fit my mental model perfectly. org-mode is
plain text on steroids... also the clocking abilities while doing tasks is
incredible.

~~~
virtualmic
Yup, me too. I use it exclusively to manage all my ongoing projects, whether
related to programming or not. The way it handles contexts (I do it via tags),
ToDo keywords, numerous custom agenda views, is just plain awesome!

Just the other day I was thinking of a good web front, which can be made for
org files which are in Dropbox or something. Then, when on a computer with
emacs, those files can be edited via emacs and otherwise, via the web app.
This would also help in bringing other non emacs people on the orgmode wagon.

~~~
inox
this! an online editor would be so great

~~~
jordigh
Like this?

<http://www.ymacs.org/demo/>

------
kindahero
Org is very active, high profile project, the number of changes from previous
major release are just amazing.

git diff release_7.01 release_8.0 --stat [snip] 352 files changed, 119010
insertions(+), 80849 deletions(-)

~~~
DigitalJack
Org has 352+ files? I plead ignorance, but that strikes me as absurd.

~~~
easytiger
Well why don't you look at them to find out why before you say stuff like
that. It isn't exactly a fucking secret. It is quite small at the core and the
rest of it is giving added value, like interaction with python, java etc and
the large range of output formats etc. Just like a great many software
solutions.

[http://orgmode.org/cgit.cgi/org-
mode.git/tree/lisp?id=5ef07d...](http://orgmode.org/cgit.cgi/org-
mode.git/tree/lisp?id=5ef07dc54a4353a1c349f02dd80294a565fccb7c)

------
pilooch
Working with people who use org-mode to schedule and sort their daily
professional activities with it when you're not is... quite an interesting
experience.

I remember this guy popping up every time on the channel right at 3:00pm
sharp, as planned. Another dev used to say 'org-mode tells me that I need to
talk to you now'.

For the semi-unsupervised messy crowd out there, I thought I would give a
pointer to Basket intead, <http://basket.kde.org/> Less powerful than org
though!

~~~
shadowfox
Basket was a pretty nice replacement for (some features of) OneNote. However
development seems to have stopped on it. The last release was in 2010 unless I
am mistaken.

------
opminion
Org-mode is a package for Emacs which supports tree outlines in plain text
mode, plus a ton of features.

It is intended to cover the ground between what you would write in a notepad
during a meeting, and a fully-fledged "reproducible science" notebook.

------
lispython
If you find Org-mode hard/complicate to use, you could skip the agenda and
export function, they are the most difficult part in Org-mode. But if you only
use Org-mode to keep/organize notes or make outlines, it is a perfect tool.

Some other application could handle the agenda part and integrate with your OS
better, like Omnifocus etc.

But the user experience of MobileOrg (the mobile client of Org-mode) is not
very well, it may be the only weak point I could see.

------
mkaito
Org mode... The only reason I keep coming back to emacs, despite my love of
Vim. I've tried the vim "alternatives", and they just don't go anywhere close
to good old org mode.

The one thing that I'd really like to see, is a properly made, polished mobile
companion app.

------
codemac
ox-rss.el - What a surprise! Nice..

M-x org-publish-project RET blog RET

That plus TRAMP and you've got a full blog generated from org! Now to hack up
ox-rss.el and make a ox-feed.el that does atom..

~~~
reeses
No need for TRAMP. <https://github.com/juanre/org-jekyll>

org is to outliners what emacs is to text editors.

~~~
homosaur
confusing and overfeatured?

~~~
reeses
Different from each perspective! For handsome, smart, educated, awesome,
people such as myself, it is a lifetime of treasures, hidden within RSI-
inducing key bindings, no matter where on the keyboard one puts C and M.

For leprous, primitivist, stinky, bottom-feeding, monkey-scratchers, it may be
a befuddling plethora of options and flexibility that forces the user to form
their own opinions regarding the pursuit of goals.

Plus, they both give me something to clean out and start over every ten to
fifteen years.

~~~
rplacd
I feel a bit filthy now after realizing my knowledge of named functions to M-x
far outnumber the keybindings I've got down pat by a 10:1 ratio.

And yet I don't feel particularly encumbered. Call it a case of the customer
only being able to think of a faster horse.

~~~
reeses
ido and anything/helm are great for "just close enough" partial matching.
Knowing that emacs can do something is just as good as knowing the key bound
to the particular command.

~~~
rplacd
_Christ_ I've just tried out helm and it's simultaneously blowing me away and
surprising me by exposing emacs builtins I'd never known about. It's _far_
easier to recall objects to act on than named functions.

~~~
reeses
Yeah, it really helps with maintaining flow while also showing you things you
never knew about. OK, sometimes the last part really screws up flow when you
see dwim-finish-my-work in the completions list.

------
josteink
I've never heard about org-mode before, but after checking this thread I had
to give it a try.

This is _exactly_ what I've been looking for for years. Fantastic stuff.

------
gejjaxxita
Org mode is nice but for most of the planning (TODOs, Agendas etc...) stuff
isn't Google Calendar much better? As people share events/meetings/their
calendars with me I need to use Google Calendar anyway, and since I'm using it
anyway why use Org mode for this at all? Also google calendar syncs with my
phone, acessible from any other computer etc..

EDIT: I updated and now the export-as-pdf and export-as-html (the only things
I really used) are broken.

------
rodly
I'm interested in using org-mode to take notes in class. Anyone have any
resources for getting started? I'm using latest OSX.

~~~
reeses
The easiest thing to do is to install a variant of emacs on your machine
(aquamacs is fine but stuck at version 23 of emacs). It probably comes with
org already at this point.

I assume the things you'll want to track are facts and tasks. You'll want to
capture as quickly as possible for later organization.

It really is as simple as typing to get started. Then you can go back later
and re-organize your notes, tasks, etc. according to whichever system you
prefer.

Some tutorials that seem to be well-paced for org newbies are available at
<http://orgmode.org/worg/org-tutorials/>.

[http://sachachua.com/blog/2008/01/outlining-your-notes-
with-...](http://sachachua.com/blog/2008/01/outlining-your-notes-with-org/)
(old, but you probably want the basics to get hooked first :-))

<http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html> (includes a good guide to the state of
tasks, among lots of other things to orgify just about every aspect of your
existence)

~~~
brvs
I like using homebrew (<http://mxcl.github.io/homebrew/>) to install emacs.

To install a GUI version it's "brew install emacs --cocoa".

~~~
reeses
That's my preference as well, but integrating it with your app launcher of
choice (among other things) can be a little more challenging. The alias in
/Applications is a particular pain if you try to use Alfred or Spotlight, but
maybe Quicksilver works fine. You only need to open emacs on startup anyway.
:-)

~~~
PuercoPop
I just mv the .app from the Cellar to /Applications so that spotlight can find
it.

~~~
reeses
brew upgrade misses out then. I add Cellar/emacs to Alfred's search path and
brew upgrade/cleanup more or less works fine.

